# Lovenox (blood thinner) and csection - anyone?!?



## angelbabyz

Has anyone been on Lovenox or any blood thinners while pregnant, specifically needing a c-section?

I had a mini stroke at 30 weeks and my blood work came back that I have a genetic clotting disorder and low Protein S. My high risk dr, along with my regular OB, put me on Lovenox, a blood thinner that I give myself in the stomach every night. 

I'm SOOOOOO worried about my csection and bleeding :-(

Anyone been in this situation?


----------



## Ibelieve.PTC

angelbabyz said:


> Has anyone been on Lovenox or any blood thinners while pregnant, specifically needing a c-section?
> 
> I had a mini stroke at 30 weeks and my blood work came back that I have a genetic clotting disorder and low Protein S. My high risk dr, along with my regular OB, put me on Lovenox, a blood thinner that I give myself in the stomach every night.
> 
> I'm SOOOOOO worried about my csection and bleeding :-(
> 
> Anyone been in this situation?

Hi, I have been on lovenox and low dose aspirin since 8 weeks due to a unexplained cardiovascular issue in my last pregnancy where i ended up losing my baby. So far rhe lovenox has worked wonders for me. This baby is doing so well on it. I on the other hand have been diagnosed with pre-e last week, I have proteinuria and I was admitted to the hospital until I deliver. I believe what is protecting my Lo are the blood thinners. If youve been prescribed them, take them, Lovenox is saving my baby right now! :hugs:


----------



## Ibelieve.PTC

oh and FYI most ppl on lovenox get switched to heparin at 35 weeks, which last a shorter amount of time in the system and they can reverse it if you need an emergency c-section.


----------



## angelbabyz

Will you need a csection?

I've been taking it for about a week. Before that, I was on baby aspirin. My dr said they will not be switching me to heparin at all and that I'll stay on the Lovenox til delivery and for 3 months (at least) after. I'm so worried about bleeding too much and I dont want to get completely put to sleep for the delivery!!!


----------



## Ibelieve.PTC

Well its looking like Ill be having a csection. I will probably be delivered in the next few weeks. Im completely frightened but im just getting sicker and sicker.

I think you will be ok with not being switched to heparin. I am also on babycenter and there is a lovenox group there and there are many women who dont switch over and do just fine. You may wanna check them out also.


----------



## petitpas

Hi, I'm on a really high dose of low molecular wright heparin (like lovenox but a different brand). Basically, I am on 4x the normal dose in pregnancy. I am also having a planned c-section next week :D
With a normal dose they tend to make sure you had your last shot at least 12 hours before surgery. Equally, if you went through natural labour they would not want to put an epidural in until 12 hours after your last shot. With my high dose they prefer to have me wait 24 hours between last shot and spinal. It is all quite nicely planned and following precise guidelines so no real need to worry. The half life of the medication is 12 hours so it goes out of your system pretty quickly. 
The only thing that might go wrong with my plan is that I go into spontaneous labour and can't wait 24 hours for my spinal. In that case I would have to have a general anaesthetic.
I can go back on the shots around 6 hours post surgery.

I'm quite calm about it but then again I have had six surgeries whilst on the shots already. It is pretty much standard procedure. The only difference this time is that I get a baby at the end of it :happydance:


----------



## lizlemon

Hello,
Sorry to jump in on here, but I wanted to ask if any of you find these injections incredibly painful? I've only had 5 jabs so far and don't know how I will cope with another 295!!


----------



## fluffyblue

Hi. I had clexane from 4 weeks pregnant till 6 weeks past my section with Ollie. I was strongly advised to have a section by my consultant due to the fact they can control bleeding better. I didn't take it on my section day but resumed the day after. 

I had a healthy baby boy and all was fine xxx


----------



## Ibelieve.PTC

lizlemon said:


> Hello,
> Sorry to jump in on here, but I wanted to ask if any of you find these injections incredibly painful? I've only had 5 jabs so far and don't know how I will cope with another 295!!


it was really painful to inject in the beginning but you get use to it. I still have my days when it stings a whole lot but its worth it. Grab a little skin and fat and inject into it. That helps. Good luck!


----------



## petitpas

lizlemon said:


> Hello,
> Sorry to jump in on here, but I wanted to ask if any of you find these injections incredibly painful? I've only had 5 jabs so far and don't know how I will cope with another 295!!

Hi, if it hurts maybe you need to change the way you are doing the injections? The most common cause of pain is injecting the liquid too fast (ouch - I cringe even thinking of it). Here is how I do it - sorry, I don't mean to patronise, I just hope it helps :

1. Grab a pinch of skin (don't let go until you have completely finished and pulled the needle out again)
2. Insert the needle to the hilt at a right angle to your belly
3. Slowly (VERY SLOWLY - take 30secs to a whole minute and even stop for a mo if necessary) push down on the plunger to inject the liquid
4. Pull the needle out of the skin
5. Let go of the pinch.

Do not rub the spot after and there is no need to sanitise with alcohol beforehand.

There is always the chance of accidentally hittng a more sensitive spot (I usually poke myself with the needletip to see if I'm about to go into a sensitive or a more numb spot, but this is not an official procedure, just my way of doing it :blush:) but in general the procedure should be quite painless.


----------



## lizlemon

Thanks petitpas! I see you are due soon, good luck hope it all goes well x


----------



## petitpas

Thanks, L, only 2.5 days until I meet my little man :happydance:


----------



## angelbabyz

lizlemon said:


> Hello,
> Sorry to jump in on here, but I wanted to ask if any of you find these injections incredibly painful? I've only had 5 jabs so far and don't know how I will cope with another 295!!

I find that they sting really bad!!! I had progesterone shots from week 16-29 and this needles were huge! I thought for sure these Lovenox shots would be easier but they sting worse to me!!!!


----------



## seaweed eater

I have no experience with this but you may want to check out the pre-eclampsia foundation forum...I believe several posters there have experience with Lovenox. Best of luck, and sorry for what you are going through with the shots :hugs:


----------



## petitpas

Angel, the most likely cause for stinging is when the liquid goes in too fast. Try pushing the plunger down at a snail's pace, take up to a minute, if necessary, and give yourself little breaks when you feel any stinging. Oh, and do let us know how you get on, please.


----------



## Laraa

Im due to have a section 2morow and have been worried sick about it due to taking clexane since week 20. So reassuring to hear positive stories, hope i dont have any problems. xx


----------

